# Felsenmeer - Sommerferien



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. Mai 2003)

Also ich wollt schonmal rechtzeitig nen Thread aufmachen, damit man sich mal auf den Termin fürs Felsenmeer in der Sommerferien einigen kann.....

Also ich dachte so  21.07 - 27.07.... was sagt ihr????

@ARA und Jerry und Co....>wir gehen auf jeden wieder auf den selben Zeltplatz oder.....???


----------



## mtb-trialer (28. Mai 2003)

also ich hatte auch vor ne woche in den sommerferien ins felsenmeer zu kommen und zu zelten!
mal gucken ob der termin klar geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (28. Mai 2003)

also da gehts bei mir nur am wochenende weil da bei uns noch schule ist.
aber eventuell kann ich da auch nachmittags mim auto hinfahren ist ja nur ne 3/4 stunde


----------



## biker ben (28. Mai 2003)

hmm mist da hab ich noch ned frei hab nur august ab 2ter woche frei bis 4te.  
naja mal schauen vielleicht am we mal vorbeigugge was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist wegen der entfernung.


----------



## biketrialer (28. Mai 2003)

@robi: ich kann erst ab 28.7. da ich da erst urlaub hab wenn ihr wirklich vom 21.7. bis 27.7. da seid dann kann ich erst nach der arbeit so ab 17 uhr also mir isses ehrlich gesagt egal........
ich war da auch schon seit wochen nicht mehr......man kommt echt zu gar nix mehr das is echt shit und am wochenende hats bis jetzt immer geregnet 
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (28. Mai 2003)

Das war ja nur ein Terminvorschlag..... das heißt ja nicht das ich das hier für alle festlege....>ich fragte ja ob das OK ist.....>wollte ja mit dem Thread ne Einigung aufs Datum erreichen....


----------



## wøønde (28. Mai 2003)

Oh, da würde ich auch mitkommen. hab von mitte juni bis oktober frei.

Zeltplatz? .. wie bekomm ich mein rad in mein schlafsack?.. da kann ich doch nicht schlafen.. *angstummeinradhab*.. obwohl wenn viele starke trialer mitkommen.. dann solltes klargehen. mit nachtwache *g*..

freu mich bis dahin! ps: devil is noch ni da


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Mai 2003)

@all NEIN, bloß nicht ich komme erst am So. den 3. august wieder, also wenns sich irgendwie einrichten ließe, dann ab dem 4.Aug., weill dann isset mir wurscht!


----------



## Jerry (28. Mai 2003)

NEIN

DA wird des bei mir nichts. Mein Bruder heiratet und das aufm 26ten. Wäre also echt mieß wenn das da wäre!

Bis wann hab ihr denn Ferien?


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Mai 2003)

Mist wo habe ich nur meine Termine wann ich Urlaub genommen habe... So wies bisher ausschaut würde ich am 20.07.03 auf Frankreich kommen... aber ob ich da hin fahre weiß ich ja auch nochnicht... da ich den Zettel nicht finde wo drauf steht wann ich Urlaub hab.....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Mai 2003)

Los ARA jetzt sag du doch auch mal was dazu...... und ihr anderen könntet euch mal über ein Datum einig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Mai 2003)

30.06.03-11.07.03 habe ich Urlaub am Stück...

sonnst währe nur Wochenende evtl. +1 oder 2 Tage...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (31. Mai 2003)

Joa, ich check mal, wann ich Zeit hab und geb dann mal die offenen Wochen bekannt.


----------



## biketrialer (31. Mai 2003)

denkt dran jungs ihr müsst 6 wochen vorher ein visa für südhessen beantragen sonst wird das nix.......sonst könnte ja jeder kommen....wir sind ja nicht bei den hottentotten.... 
toto


----------



## aramis (31. Mai 2003)

Uuuh, das wird aber knapp. Da muss ich gleich mal zwecks Visa zum Westkonsulat radeln.


----------



## Gn0me (31. Mai 2003)

Eh, mal ne doofe Frage, aber wo liegt denn das Felsenmeer? Habt ihr da evtl. schon irgendwo mal Bilderchen gepostet?  

Und dann noch: Wozu ist ein Vise von nöten?


----------



## tommytrialer (31. Mai 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46323&highlight=felsenmeer

da sind bilder und irgendwo hab ich da auch nen link gepostet

das mim visa war ein späßchen toto seiner seite , den aramis kommt aus leipzig und muss deshalb  visa (mastercard geht glaube ich auch) beantragen

und das felsenmeer ist bei bensheim

thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Mai 2003)

Ich hab nur Mastercard...

Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (31. Mai 2003)

Ich hab nur Mastercard... 

Ronny


----------



## Gn0me (31. Mai 2003)

Danke für dir Info


----------



## aramis (31. Mai 2003)

Sag mal, lagst du die letzen Monate im Koma oder was? Südhessen ist jetzt nationalbefreite Zone. Die Nazis haben dort ihren eigenen Staat errichtet und um da rein zu kommen benötigt man natürlich ein Visa.

Der Mr. Trial (seinen echten Namen möchte ich hier nicht preisgeben) ist dort under cover tätig. Eigentlich wollten wir uns unter dem Vorwand, ein wenig zusammen zu trialen, am Felsenmeer treffen, damit er mir Informationen geben und ich ihm neue Instruktionen erteilen kann. Jetzt hast DU die ganze Aktion mit deiner blöden Fragerei versaut und wenn sich die Nazis von dort weiter ausbreiten sodass ganz Deutschland in der braunen Flut versinkt, dann hast einzig und allein DU die gesamte Schuld daran.


----------



## Gn0me (31. Mai 2003)

*schmunzelt* Oh nein, oh nein.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung großer Meister.  Aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt wo's liegt.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Jerry (3. Juni 2003)

Ronny dein Urlaub ist *******  . Da kann ich net! 

Och ihr Schulkinder schwenzt doch einfach mal ne Woche, dann müssen wir des net in den Ferien machen 

Ich sag mal die zweite juli Woche, ist bei mir ok, allerdings weis ich das da Tophi net kann und wie es bei Steve aussieht kann ich auch net sagen! Aber ich wäre dann evtl. dabei. Muss mal meine Finanzen checken!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Juni 2003)

Könnt ihr nichtmal einen Termin festlegen... weil ich muß jetze den Sommerurlaub eintragen udn eine Woche extra hab ich in jedemfall noch wenn ich die frühgenug eintrage...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (5. Juni 2003)

So seh ich des auch! Also wat ist nu mit Termin?!


Jerry


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. Juni 2003)

Alle Sachsen-Schulkinder können ab 12.07. bissl radln gehn.


----------



## biker ben (12. Juni 2003)

also ich würde gerne kommen, da ich bestimmt noch viel lernen könnten von den grossen könner  muss meine urlaubsplanung demnächst abgeben, wär cool wenn ihr bald nen termin ausmachen könntet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (13. Juni 2003)

Wie wäre es denn die Woche vom 13-17.07?!!

Jerry


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Juni 2003)

Bei mir würde das hinhauen.....(bessergesagt uns ...+Alex)


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Juni 2003)

Das könnte bei mir auch passen!!


----------



## Levelboss (13. Juni 2003)

bei mir passt das nicht. ich bekomme erst ende juli ferien.
Ich bin dafür, dass wir das ganze auf august verschieben 

Felix


----------



## aramis (13. Juni 2003)

Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Mc Ride Hard (13. Juni 2003)

Ich würde auch gerne vorbeikommen. Man müsste sich da aber mal auf einen vernünftigen Termin einigen.

Ich hätte voll Bock drauf.


----------



## Jerry (13. Juni 2003)

DAnn schlagt doch mal was vor!
Vielleicht krieg ich dann noch mal ne Woche, mit meinen Kolegen kann man reden!


Jerry


----------



## mtb-trialer (13. Juni 2003)

was haltet ihr vom 2 august bis zum 9tem august? 

nur nen vorschlag!


----------



## aramis (14. Juni 2003)

Gewisse Leute sind am 2. August in Spanien und am 9. in der tschechischen Republik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mc Ride Hard _
> *Ich würde auch gerne vorbeikommen. Man müsste sich da aber mal auf einen vernünftigen Termin einigen.
> 
> Ich hätte voll Bock drauf. *



Hier haste ´nen vernünftigen Termin: 13-17.07


----------



## Mario-Trial (14. Juni 2003)

ich komm zwar eh nich mit, aber fahr am 2. auch nach Spanien. Lloret de Mar rulzz


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. Juni 2003)

@felix & jochen

wir können uns ja da auch unabhängig von denen treffen wenns euch mit dem termin nicht passt!
(felix heller würde auf jedenfall mitkommen!)

so ganz unter ndmlern


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Juni 2003)

also da ich nur 55 km hab und größtenteils autobahn werd ich dann mal vorbeischauen. und alle einzeln besuchen.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Juni 2003)

Also 13-17.07 wäre wie gesagt OK. Mir und Alex geht es hauptsächlich darum wieder mit der alten CREW aufn Jugend-Campingplatz zu sein(Stev;Jerry;Cristoph;Matze:ARA;ALEX;MIR)> und eben noch TRIALMATZE und Gonzo...das wär echt dezent.


----------



## biketrialer (14. Juni 2003)

also ich hab vom 28.7. bis 22.8. urlaub, in der zeit isses mir egal wann ihr da seit, wenn ihr davor oder danach da seit dann kann ich halt nur abends so ab 17 uhr vorbeischaun.....bei mir sinds auch nur 60km (autobahn)....das macht ne halbe stunde fahrt  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Juni 2003)

Also ich halte mich hier mal dezent zurück, weil mir fast jeder Termin in den SO-Ferien passen würde. Ich finde ganz einfach, dass wir uns nach der Mehrzahl der Zeithabenden richten sollten. Sorry Jungs...aber wegen 2-3 Mann, die an einem Datum keine Zeit haben, denke ich mal nicht, dass dann die ganze Crew den "Event" abblasen sollte. Es ist nicht das letze Treffen im Felsenmeer und deswegen sollte nach einem Termin gesucht werden, wo der Großteil kommen kann und gut is. Ich richte mich da nach euch!
Nichts desto trotz werde ich bestimmt keine Woche bleiben, da ich denke, dass 3-4 Tage ausreichend sind. Wenn das Felsenmeer jedoch so der Hammer ist, dann würde ich mich auch umentscheiden 

Matze


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. Juni 2003)

ich hab vom 10.7 bis 8.7 zeit! 
ich würde mich dann auch nach euch richten!


----------



## biker ben (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *ich hab vom 10.7 bis 8.7 zeit!
> *


das ist aber ned recht viel 


also ich hab von 01.08-07.09 zeit


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker ben _
> *
> das ist aber ned recht viel
> 
> ...



  hast recht! ich mein natürlich vom 10.7 bis zum 10.8. !


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Juni 2003)

Öhm matze... ich fahre da nicht eine Woche hin wenndann um jeden Tag zu Trialen... sondern auch um einen Urlaub zu verbringen... woanderst fahr ich diesjahr dann nichtmehr hin...

Ronny


----------



## biketrialer (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *Nichts desto trotz werde ich bestimmt keine Woche bleiben, da ich denke, dass 3-4 Tage ausreichend sind. Wenn das Felsenmeer jedoch so der Hammer ist, dann würde ich mich auch umentscheiden
> 
> Matze *




also matze du wrst noch nie im f.meer, das is das trialtraumland , und selbst robi und aramis sind am überlegen ob sie in darmstadt zivildienst machen damit sie jeden tag im felsenmeer fahren können......denk dadrüber ma nach... 
toto


----------



## aramis (15. Juni 2003)

Joa, das sehe ich genauso.
Selbst wenn du da eine ganze Woche bleibst, wirst du dich am Ende ärgern, dass du nicht zwei Wochen geblieben bist.

Aber ich schlage vor, nicht die ganze Woche zu trialen sondern in der Mitte wenigstens einen Tag Pause zu machen, sonst sind wir dann so tot, dass wir in der zweiten Wochenhälfte eh nix mehr ziehen können.
Das ging mir beim letzten Mal schon am dritten Tag so.


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Juni 2003)

@ Aramis

Und genau deswegen wollte ich net so lang bleiben.  Ich kann eigentlich nur maximal 2 Tage hintereinander trialen, wobei ich sogar schon am 2. Tag nachlasse, was sich bei der DM sicher net so gut macht. Voriges Jahr in Grießbach habsch das auch schon gemerkt. Spätestens nach dem 3. Tag brauch ich ne Pause...Ich weiß ja net wie die anderen das gebacken bekommen, aber mir fällt das wirklich schwer...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. Juni 2003)

Naja ich hab das so gesehen: Ich hab mir immer gesagt wenn du schon einmal hier bist dann must du die Zeit auch nutzen,denn wie oft kommt man schon mal ins Felsenmeer??? >also ich fand das Training sehr effektiv und wenn es hätte sein müssen hätte ich so lange getrialt bis ich keinen Finger mehr heben kann> Es ist dort echt so geil.....das mobilisiert reserveenergie 

>das mit der Pause ist ne Idee... da Können wr ja mitn PORNOTRIALMATZE par bunnys in Darmstadt klarmachen gehen  >Dieter Bohlen haben wir ja auch noch mit>da denk ich mal passt das


----------



## aramis (15. Juni 2003)

Jajaja, deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben, wir trialen zwei oder drei Tage, machen einen Tag Pause, trialen wieder zwei oder drei Tage, usw.
Also 3+1+3 oder 2+1+2+1+1 oder 3+1+2+1 oder 2+1+3+1 oder... 
Naja, ihr wisst schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *...und wenn es hätte sein müssen hätte ich so lange getrialt bis ich keinen Finger mehr heben kann...*



Des hate doch das letzte Mal auch schon gemacht.



> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *das mit der Pause ist ne Idee... da Können wr ja mitn PORNOTRIALMATZE par bunnys in Darmstadt klarmachen gehen  >Dieter Bohlen haben wir ja auch noch mit>da denk ich mal passt das *



Joa, dafür bin ich auch, wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Juni 2003)

Trialen bis zum Umfallen geht klar, aber bei dem einen geht das schneller als bei dem anderen 

PORNOTRIALMATZE        Wie ist denn das zu verstehen? Hab ich da was verpasst???


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. Juni 2003)

Das hatte ich doch in Calbe schon zu dir gesagt das du ein übler Pornopacker bist (ARME)... und damit ziehst du bestimmt genug rost: an , dass es für alle reicht...oder mein hübscher ???

Und im Notfall haben wir ja noch DIETER hr_only BOHLEN....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. Juni 2003)

SHIT dieses Tussi smile hat nicht gefunzt also denk dir statt rost:  einfach das Wort BUNNYS...


----------



## biketrialer (15. Juni 2003)

@robi: wie gut das ich net der einzige verrückte hier bin 

@aramis: mir gehts aber auch so nach 2 tage f.meer brauch ich auch ein tag pause 

toto


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Juni 2003)

@ Robi

Naja, mal sehen...so wie du dir das vorstellst läuft das net ganz und meine Masche ist das auch net unbedingt...aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden und wenn Dieter das richtet, dann haben wir doch gute Karten 

Matze


----------



## aramis (15. Juni 2003)

Matze, weißte überhaupt, wer der Dieter ist?


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Juni 2003)

Na der Alex mit dem 20" Megamo...HR_Only...der den Robi nach Kitzscher gefahren hat 
Oder war das ne anrüchige Bemerkung dahingehend, dass der Alex keine Mädels abbekommt?  

Scheißthema, lassen wir das


----------



## aramis (15. Juni 2003)

Nö, ich finde, das ist durchaus kein Scheißthema.



> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *...dass der Alex keine Mädels abbekommt?*



Des ist ja wohl ein Witz. Der Dieter, (der den Robi nach Kitzscher gefahren hat und nach Saarbrücken und nach Leipzig und...,) ist ´n derber Mädels- Magnet. Ich weiß nicht wie der das macht, so toll isser ja wirklich nicht, aber der hat die gleiche Wirkung auf alles Weibliche wie dieser Typ in der Axe- Werbung. Ohne Mist!
Da denk ich nur an die Bedienung im Restaurant. Die hat zu allen einfach nur hallo gesagt und zum Dieter haaaaallooooooo 

Und wer hat nicht mit auf dem Zeltplatz gepennt, sondern bei seiner Schnecke, die zuuuufällig dort in der Nähe wohnt? Genau... der Dieter.

So Matze, jetzt weißt du, was es mit dem Dieter auf sich hat. 

Irgendwann klau´ich dem ein durchgeschwitztes T-Shirt, extrahiere daraus die signalgebenden Bodenstoffe, die er absondert und mach´mir daraus ein Parfum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (15. Juni 2003)




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. Juni 2003)

> BOR ARA bist du am Ende....

Aber anstatt hier über den Pornofaktor vom Alex bzw. Matze zu diskutieren könnte man sich jetzt mal auf ein Datum einigen!!!


----------



## aramis (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> Hier haste ´nen vernünftigen Termin: 13-17.07 *



Später kann ich nicht mehr.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Juni 2003)

Des währe das frühste wann ich kann...
13.-17.07. ist eigentlich perfekt!

Ronny


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. Juni 2003)

Bei alex und mir auch... 

>ARA> klär das mal mit Jerry & co ab.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Juni 2003)

Was ist denn nun jetzt mit dem Termin???? ARAMIS

ist der OK weil ich muss dem Alex ja noch sagen wann er Urlaub nehmen soll.... nicht das das dann zu spät ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (18. Juni 2003)

Na, bei mir geht das klar. Dem Jerry hab ich schon geschrieben, er hat aber noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Jerry (18. Juni 2003)

Sorry hab momentan ein wenig viel um die Ohren und hatte keene Lust mich Abends noch vorm PC zu hocken! Wie ich ARa schon geschrieben hab, werde ich wahrscheinlich der einzige sein uns MD, aber wenn dann bring ich noch den Sept mit!
Ich kann auch noch nicht an dem Sonntag sondern würde dann halt Montag kommen!


Jerry


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (19. Juni 2003)

Was ist den mit den anderen MD lausbuben???

Also das das jetzt klar ist... es können bis jetzt zu dem Datum: 

Matze, Gonzo, Jerry, Aramis, Alex, Sept und ich!!???


----------



## Jerry (21. Juni 2003)

Jungens ich hab da noch schlechter Nachrichten. Leider krieg ich das Geld nicht zusammen und bin daher auch nicht dabei!
DICKES SORRY aber geht nicht! Ich hoffe wir fahren da noch irgendwann mal runter!



Jerry


----------



## sept (22. Juni 2003)




----------



## biketrialer (22. Juni 2003)

jooo, ich war heute ma da und hab komplett neue sektionen gefunden......da sind auch ein paar schöne sachen für dich robi dabei!!
das gute is das fast komplett schatten ist .....das is schon hilfreich bei der hitze
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Juni 2003)

So jetzt sagen nochmal alle die Zeit haben und definitiv kommen.... weil langsam mal festgestellt werden muss ob es sich lohnt(eigentlich immer)....und wegen Urlaub nehmen..


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Juni 2003)

Also ich mit großer warscheinlichkeit, normal hätte ich ab nächster woche 14tage urlaub aber wegen betrieblicher umstände dochkein urlaub also versuch ich dann die woche die hier geplant war Urlaub zu bekommen...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (1. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, wie so der aktuelle Stand ist, aber ich werde nun doch nicht mit ans Felsenmeer kommen.  Mir fehlt einfach die Kohle. Ich werde in der Woche lieber bissl arbeiten gehen, damit ich den Rest meiner Ferien finanzieren kann.
Das Felsenmeer ist und bleibt das Trialer-Mekka (oder eine Droge,die gleich nach dem ersten Mal abhängig macht ) und ich werde auf jeden Fall nochmal vorbei kommen sobald sich die nächste Gelegenheit ergibt. Aber der Termin ist von meiner Seite her auf jeden Fall erstmal geplatzt.


----------



## biketrialer (2. Juli 2003)

schade ara, ich hatte mich gefreut..... 

@robi: ihr kommt doch oder.....?

bleibt des jetzt mit am 13.7. bis 17.7.?   ohhh shit das is ja übernächste woche.....krassss!

toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (2. Juli 2003)

Jungs ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht aber ist da 
nicht ODM in Kitscher so ist mein derzeitiger wissens stand


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. Juli 2003)

NEIN, das hat sich doch wieder geändert und ist nun Schönborn und Kitzscher ist irgendwann später


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (2. Juli 2003)

Hey Ronny kommst du nun??? Kannst da den Matze mitnehmen(wenn er denn will und kann..)???


----------



## Berliner Team T (2. Juli 2003)

*lol*
und was ist dann dieses Wochenende gonzo`???
ich glaube da haste dich vertan oder???


----------



## aramis (2. Juli 2003)

Ja, hat er. Schönborn ist am 06.07.


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Juli 2003)

Hmmm...
wenn der Aramis nicht fährt dann... hmmm


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Juli 2003)

so morgen ist jetzt die besagte woche...

wer kommt jetzt alles und ab wann?

weil wir aus schatthausen würden auch mal vorbeischauen um mit euch zu trialen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Juli 2003)

Also ich definitiv nicht, einerseits weil ich keinen Urlaub genommen ahbe anderer seits weil ich schonwieder Krank bin...

Ronny


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht Termineinigungen haben hier im Forum noch nie hingehauen oder???

Also Alex und ich fahren auf jeden fall hin.und ich schätze mal das wird so in 2 Wochen sein, da ja eh keiner mit kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

